# Star Wars: The Force Unleashed II



## CompguyRG (May 19, 2008)

I haven't played all the way through yet (though from what I hear that won't take long) but my initial impressions are positive. I'm a bit biased in that I'm a huge Star Wars nerd, but outside of the lore the gameplay is VASTLY improved over the original. Smooth intuitive controls, much more fluid combos, and Halo: Reach-esque type assasination grapple kills up close. Graphics are stunning. I'm hoping the rumors on length aren't true, but if they are I'm hoping for some downloadable content. Anyone else had a shot at this game yet?


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Ive not played it yet but the reviews are pretty good and I downloaded the demo to give it a try. Apparently its not sold as strongly as the first, which is strange, but the current competition might have something to do with that I guess.

Ive heard the game isnt all that long, but there is some DLC on the way already, which might indicate its not that long. Game length is seldom an issue for me, it typically take my 6 months before I complete a story campaign on FPS games, so I never worry about them anyway.


----------



## CompguyRG (May 19, 2008)

I got this game as a gift, and I have to say, the gameplay is awesome. Smooth, intuitive, the story line is pretty good. I played through twice and I really like the gameplay. The rumors about length are true, unfortunately. With solid gameplay you can make it through in 6-8 hours on a moderate difficulty setting. 

I am dissapointed in a lack of online multiplayer of any type. There are numerous challenges available to compete against friends with, but the novelty of that wears thin quickly. 

I hope some decent DLC comes out in the near future, this game sorely needs it outside of the initial playthrough. Given the lack of content, I would also expect it to be free, though something tells me this won't be the case.


----------

